# tykkään siitä o sitä



## amazonka

Hei kaikki! Eräs tuttavani sanoi, että puhekielellä verbiä ''tykätä  '' käytetään partitiivin kanssa.
Onko tämä todella niin? Minusta on outoa...


----------



## Marko55

tykätä + -sta (elatiivi)
Esim.: _Tykkään mansikkajäätelöstä_.
Partitiivi ei ole oikein, jos verbi on merkityksessä 'pitää jostakin'. Suomen kielessä on kuitenkin myös tällainen rakenne:
_tykätä hyvää/huonoa jostakin:_
_Naapuri tykkäsi huonoa, kun kuuntelin yöllä musiikkia._
Tässä rakenteessa ei ole substantiivia adjektiivin jäljessä.
Onko mahdollista, että tuttavasi puhui _digata_-verbistä? Kielitoimiston sanakirjan mukaan _digata_-verbin jälkeen voi tulla elatiivi tai partitiivi:
_digata *musaa/musasta *_[musa = musiikki]


----------



## amazonka

Marko55 said:


> tykätä + -sta (elatiivi)
> Esim.: _Tykkään mansikkajäätelöstä_.
> Partitiivi ei ole oikein, jos verbi on merkityksessä 'pitää jostakin'. Suomen kielessä on kuitenkin myös tällainen rakenne:
> _tykätä hyvää/huonoa jostakin:_
> _Naapuri tykkäsi huonoa, kun kuuntelin yöllä musiikkia._
> Tässä rakenteessa ei ole substantiivia adjektiivin jäljessä.
> Onko mahdollista, että tuttavasi puhui _digata_-verbistä? Kielitoimiston sanakirjan mukaan _digata_-verbin jälkeen voi tulla elatiivi tai partitiivi:
> _digata *musaa/musasta *_[musa = musiikki]


Kiitos paljon!
Ei, puhuimme nimenomaan verbista 'tykätä'''.
Nyt tiedän varmasti, että tuttavani ei osaa suomea hyvin.
Hyvää viikkoa!


----------

